# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for DESSERT



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite DESSERT juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

*Table Mountain* by World Wonders
*Lime Party* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve *by Vapour Mountain


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

*Crusty Custard *by Complex Chaos


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Special Reserve - E Liquid Project
Asteroid - Orion Juices
Pistachio Ice Cream - Paulies Ejuice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

1.) *MMM Lime Party*
2.)* Pistachio Ice Cream* - Paulies Ejuice
3.) ELP* Special Reserve*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. Special Reserve - E Liquid Project
2. Gollum's Apple - E Liquid Project
3. Lemon Squid - Mystic Nectar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (24/2/16)

MMM - Lime Party


----------



## Kamiel (24/2/16)

Milk Lab Frappe


----------



## DizZa (24/2/16)

1. Belly Rub Wiener Vape Co
2. Dogs Life Wiener Vape Co
3. Smackaroon Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) MMM Noggy Rock
2) VM VM4


----------



## Raithlin (24/2/16)

*Colosseum* by World Wonders
*Chocolate Fudge Brownie* by Blends of Distinction (yes, it's just been launched. I have been privileged enough to have vaped on it several times already.)
*The Belt* by Orion Vapes


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Noggy Rock
2. MMM Strawvana


----------



## GlacieredPyro (24/2/16)

1. NCV Milked
2. Lime Party


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

E Liquid Project - Special Reserve
Nostalgia - Yogi Chew
Hazeworks - Scream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

ELP straw dogs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

VM's Legends Monroe


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

1. *Pistachio Ice Cream* by Paulies Juice
2. *White *by Original Criminal Company
3. *Scream *- Hazeworks


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co-Dogs Life
NCV- StrawB
Vapor Mountain-VM4 Reserve
In no particular order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

*Pistachio Ice Cream* by Paulies Juice

*Earnestly Hemingway *by Craft Vapour


----------



## ShamZ (24/2/16)

Hazeworks- Scream
Mr Hardwicks- Smackaroon


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

Paulies Pistachio ice cream
Hazeworks scream


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

Hazeworks Scream
Nostalgia Yogichew
Paulies pistachio ice cream


----------



## Clouder (24/2/16)

MMM Lime party
Milklab Frappe
White Label Berry Yoghurt


----------



## Lingogrey (24/2/16)

MMM Noggy Rock


----------



## foGGyrEader (24/2/16)

VM Monroe


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

Mr Foggs "At First Flight"
Mr Foggs " A Grand escape"
Mr Foggs :"The Pacific Coast".


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

1> Nom du Plume #9 
2> Hazeworks Scream


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Paulies - Pistachio Ice Cream
NCV - Strawb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

1. ELP - General Custer'd
2. ELP - Cowboy's Apple Pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/2/16)

World Wonders - Taj Mahal


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

ELP - *Special Reserve*
Paulies - *Pistachio Icecream*
MMM - *Noggy Rock*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

ELP- special reserve
Orion- the belt
Paulies- pistachio ice cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/2/16)

Weiner Vape Co. Fetch
Mikes Mega Mixes Noggy Rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/16)

1. Nom du Plume #2
2. VooDoo Vapour - Jack the Ripper
3. X - Turkish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (24/2/16)

Hazeworks - Scream


----------



## Vapington (24/2/16)

ELP - Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Hazeworks- Scream
Mr Hardwicks- Smackaroon


----------



## Harmlessguy (25/2/16)

1) Paulies- Pistachio ice cream


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

MMM - *Lime Party*
White Label - *Berry Yogurt*
Mr. Hardwicks - *Smackaroon*


----------



## Stefan (25/2/16)

Fog machine nuts and bolts 
Fog machine white dragon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Belly Rub Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

Complex chaos - Coconut Comfort


----------



## Deezo (25/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks Debbie does doughnuts 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krohlm (25/2/16)

Collosuem - World wonders.
Centurion vapes - Butterscotch Brulee


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

1. Nostalgia Red Killer
2. VM4 sweetened
3. VM ChocMint


----------



## Ollie (25/2/16)

Paulie's - Pistachio Ice Cream
E Liquid Project - Special Reserve
Orion - Asteroid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream
Orion The Belt


----------



## Rebel (3/3/16)

ELP- Special Reserve
Complex Chaos - Coconut comfort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gbuckley (3/3/16)

1. Dairy Queen - Snatch E Liquid

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (4/3/16)

Hazeworks- Scream
Milk Lab- Frappe


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (4/3/16)

ELP - Special Reserve
Paulies - Pistachio Ice Cream
Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## christovape (4/3/16)

Orion Northen Star
Paulies pistachio ice cream


----------



## WhatSmoke (5/3/16)

ELP Special Reserve
Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream


----------



## MorneW (5/3/16)

Larry's Juice - Milk Tart
Nostalgia - Fogweaver
Five Points - Cindelish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## christovape (6/3/16)

Paulies coffee cake

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Vapour Mountain - *Choc Mint*
Mr Hardwicks - *Debbie Does Donuts*


----------



## Flava (15/3/16)

ELP special reserve 
Hazeworks Cumulus


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Paulie's Coffee Cake

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

Fog Machine - Nuts & Bolts
Paulies - Coffee Cake
MMM - Lime Party

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/3/16)

Paulies - Coffee Cake
Hazeworks - Scream
Original Criminal Juice Co. - White


----------



## moonunit (16/3/16)

1.Larry's Juice - Milk Tart
2.Blends of distinction - Chocolate Brownie 
3.ELP - Cowboys Apple Pie



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (16/3/16)

Colosseum by World Wonders


----------



## Larry (16/3/16)

*Special Reserve* by ELP 
*Mad Hatter* by Nostalgia
*Scream *by Hazeworks


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

Skyblue - Happy holidays
Nom du plume - no1
Nom du plume - no2 and creamy clouds lemon biscuits - cos everyone thinks i'm vaping creamy clouds when I'm hitting no2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roogle (12/4/16)

Hazeworks - Scream


----------



## brotiform (12/4/16)

Mr Hardwicks - Smackaroon 
NCV - Strawb
ELP Max - Coffee Cream


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/4/16)

NCV- Strawb 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

